

Show HN: Distributed MapReduce framework in Go - sajal83
https://github.com/turbobytes/gomr

======
spicavigo
A long time ago, I wrote GoMR too :)

[https://github.com/spicavigo/gomr](https://github.com/spicavigo/gomr)

~~~
sajal83
That is pretty cool. Did not know about your repo.

